# Rip BB King



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Rip BB


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about BB. He was pretty.


----------



## bettalover94 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry about BB 
He was such a beautiful fish! He'll have the ladies all over him in fishy heaven! <3


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks... I put him in a tank with a female that was bigger than he was (now I know better) and she ripped up his fins and he never recovered.


----------

